# Bart *PIC SPAM*



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is Bart and i will include a link to a video i made of him when i caught him swimming around in circles in the tank! :-D Click here for the video


----------



## ParisRose (Apr 25, 2010)

The pics are a bit blurry but he looks beautiful! Check your camera to see if there's a setting for taking close up shots. The icon should be a lilttle flower. It will help you get better shots. I find that external light helps too.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very dirty water change the wanter huh and light very blurry pics


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

It is rude to tell someone thier water is dirty,
Incandescant lights can make a yellow dingy overcast in photos, and also he could have tannins in the water.
>.<
Beautiful fish, you could aslo take the pics a bit farther off then crop them small around the fish.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

it possibly is even in the video its dirty


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

1. he has live plants, 
I can change my water 100% and rise off the plants, yet still they make the water look a little dirty,
2. If you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything at all.

It looks clean in the vid to me.
If it were that dirty, you would definitely see derbis resting on the flat areas.
Knocking someone else's bettas or tanks is very rude though point blank.
It would have been different if you asked when was the last water change, but from what I can see, it doesn't look dirty.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Resize the pics lol, I'll watch the video


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

The water looks fine its just your camera is wildly adjusting to the light changes of the color of your betta I think. Very flared up fella.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry bout the size.... And its not dirty i cleaned it 2 days ago... its just the light and and the shelf and backing of the shelf he is on is made of wood so it puts that tint of color on it.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

allright sorry


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The water looks fine. It's just the lighting.


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey there, Bart! Nice full fins you got, purty boy. 

Edit: He looks very happy in the video.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm going to add some more pics, Smaller!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I love him!!!


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

thank you


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

Cute fish!

I have the same issue with lighting, in the room where my Fishy the walls are painted a cream yellow-ish color and it makes things look yellow.
The camera I use is a plain point & shoot, it doesn't do the focusing that I'm used to in a manual Single Lens Reflex camera, plus Mr Fishy keeps darting about wondering what I'm doing. Blurry pictures abound. Haha.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

You should try the close up mode on your camera, and turn off all the lights except the tank light... He looks pretty though! A super nice shade of blue...


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Love the pics!


----------



## Sammyy (Jun 20, 2010)

He looks like a spitting image of my betta my bf got me for easter=) Very cute and happy betta ^-^


----------

